# Ipod Nano 3 jours: écran cassé!



## Piouki (11 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 
Tout est dans le titre! J'ai acheté un Ipod Nano 8G il y a 3 jours, et ce matin, suite à une chute, l'écran s'est fêlé... Il marche encore très bien, mais pour un appareil tout neuf, c'est désolant! 
J'ai bien contacté Apple pour un remplacement de la vitre, mais le tarif revient presque à en acheter un neuf (90 euros environ...)
Je vois qu'il est possible de commander des vitres ou écrans complets sur internet, mais j'aurais voulu avoir un retour des personnes qui se sont lancées là-dedans... Difficultés  pour le remplacement, fiabilité des sites vendeurs, risques d'endommager l'appareil en le démontant... 

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide...


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, 

l'iPod nano 8G n'est pas encore sorti mais l'iPod Nano 8 Go existe bien 

Tu n'es pas le seul dans ce cas :
http://forums.macg.co/ipod/ipod-nano-v6-et-vitre-casse-474582.html
Mais il n'y a pas eu de retour.

Si BricoMac ou MacBoutic n'ont pas les pièces de rechange pour l'iPod Nano 6g (j'ai vérifié), cela m'étonnerait qu'un particulier puisse se procurer vitres/écrans.
Les vitres/écrans complets, que vous avez vu, étaient sûrement destinés aux iPod Nano des générations précédentes.

Amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------



## Sly54 (11 Avril 2011)

Piouki a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Tout est dans le titre! J'ai acheté un Ipod Nano 8G il y a 3 jours, et ce matin, suite à une chute, l'écran s'est fêlé... Il marche encore très bien, mais pour un appareil tout neuf, c'est désolant!


Si tu as payé ton iPod avec une carte de crédit, tu as peut être une assurance incluse avec ta carte.


----------



## Piouki (11 Avril 2011)

Je n'avais même pas pensé à ça!!! Il me semble bien avoir une assurance de ce type là, en effet! 
Merci beaucoup de m'y avoir fait penser.... Je vais me renseigner tout de suite! 

(en en effet, Nano 8Go, et pas 8G.... on n'en est pas encore là! )


----------



## mcphone2 (14 Avril 2011)

Alors, quelles nouvelles ?

Sinon tu peux le remplacer toi-même je pense, tout comme pour les iPhones : http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=279698


----------



## badmonkeyman (14 Avril 2011)

mcphone2 a dit:


> Alors, quelles nouvelles ?
> 
> Sinon tu peux le remplacer toi-même je pense, tout comme pour les iPhones : http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=279698



iPhone &#8800; iPod nano


----------



## Piouki (14 Avril 2011)

Bon ben c'est raté pour l'assurance... Comme dans 99 % des cas, en lisant bien les petites lignes tout en bas et en caractères 2, "vous n'avez pas souscrit à blablabla...", bref, je l'ai dans l'os! 
J'ai donc le choix entre payer 90 à Apple, ou me lancer dans une réparation maison...
J'ai bien trouvé des sites spécialisés dans la réparation des Iphones / Ipod, mais aucun ne propose encore de réparer un Ipod Nano 6e génération...


----------



## badmonkeyman (15 Avril 2011)

Fais nous un retour si tu trouves quoi que ce soit d'utile pour la réparation de ton iPod nano 6G. Tu ne dois pas être le seul dans ce cas


----------

